# Help my slide-out won't work



## laglasgo (Apr 27, 2010)

I bought a 2003 Dutchman travel trailer a while ago. I bought it while living in Florida. I now live in Iowa. We winterized the camper, or so we thought. Since we have opened it all back up we have noticed that our water tank on the inside cracked and our slide-out won't work. It doesn't even sound like it is getting any power. What do I do about the slide-out? Does anyone have any clue of what could be wrong. Help!


----------



## l2l (Jan 27, 2008)

Hope this is NOT an obvious question but is your battery dead by chance?

Otherwise check your fuses you might get lucky


----------

